# Pearl's Memorial - Humanoid Version



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Did a humanoid memorial of Pearl, my tiny sweetie who passed today. I don't know what happened, but I hope she's swimming happily under a starry rainbow out there.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

beautiful work, as always, Syriiven!

SIP Pearl! :-(


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Skye...I'm going to miss my photobomber =( She was always just so darn happy to have anyone near the tank though...definitely the most sociable with me, because all the other girls were bigger and a bit more aggressive. So I'd sneak up to one corner and we'd hang out like pals and ignored the rest of the tank sometimes. Just chilled.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Pearl

It's beautiful, Syr. I love the colours and the bit of sparkle!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, I've been watching a lot of Sailormoon lately >.< It's at fault for facial and sparkle inspiration.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I like it. It's very cute. She reminds me of Sailor Mercury.

We were thinking about naming all our girls after anime characters, but they keep dying. They would be lethargic and clamped one night, then dead the next morning. Ci got four from her LFS last Friday. Two were found dead Sunday morning. She replaced them with three more. Another of the first four died Wednesday. Then one of new ones died Thursday. We are at a lost. Ci thinks the cycle may have broken down, but she keeps doing water changes so it can't be blamed on the parameters.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe its the stock then. I've never heard of them going that fast =O


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

She had at most five girls together at once. It's a heavily planted and cycled 5 gallon (temporary quarantine until Ci determines they are healthy enough to be placed with Aru in something bigger). I do not think they're killing each other. None of them had any damage except for the third one to die, which was the white CT, but I am 99 percent certain the damage to her body was postmortem because her entire stomach was hollowed and cleaned out. The other girls probably got hungry and cannibalized her body.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I didnt mean them attacking eachother, but something from the store perhaps. I've seen store employees change water with goldfish water or community tank water.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought that too. They had them scattered all over the store in different tanks, but Ci's adamant that it is something she did wrong. -_- But there's no way her care is the problem. I told her to not get females from that store ever again. Even Walmart females would be better (Aru is one and a half years old now).


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Mm. The only other thing I would think of is a change in your tap water. It's spring, so that's when communities change water supplies, add salt or whatever. Ours got changed Wednesday.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Now the remaining three have ich. Ugh. Our sorority certainly isn't off to an easy start. But thanks, Syr, I didn't know about the tap change thing.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Its just an idea. My fish seem to be doing okay, so maybe all they did was shut it off to re-do the water heater for the building. But Yea, some towns add different chemicals and minerals to make it drinkable, but that doesnt mean it's fish-safe =O 

Hope your girls will be okay =S


----------

